# Swimming when not vaccinated



## anteater

My LO is nearly 9 months and I've never taken her swimming. We haven't had her vaccinated, so I'm a bit nervous about her going to the pool. Has anyone else taken their unvaccinated babies swimming?

Thanks


----------



## hel_5

Well we started taking LO swimming when she was 2 weeks old (so no vaccs) and she was fine x


----------



## Farmgirl

We started at 6 weeks, with no vaccinations. It says it's ok on the nhs website....
Have a great time swimming, I hope you LO loves it! :happydance:


----------



## AFC84

Yeah it's perfectly safe, something about the modern vaccines not being "live"...sure someone else will make more sense :haha:


----------



## Rachel_C

The chlorine in the water at swimming pools is there to kill any nasties that may be lurking. It is fine to take an unvaccinated child swimming. You're more likely to catch something standing in a queue or on a bus.


----------



## veganmum2be

yeah its fine my unvaccinated LO goes swimming:)


----------



## anteater

That's brilliant! Thank you guys. Now the only problem is is do I still fit in my swimming costume and will my post-birth belly be too embarrassing in it?:wacko: Looking forward to buying a swimsuit for bubba though:happydance:


----------



## NaturalMomma

Have fun!

We go swimming all the time and we dont' vaccinate.


----------



## marinecrazy

Sabrina started swimming at 2 months and is one of her favorite things, with limited vaccines. If you are breastfeeding, you have almost no worries due to antibodies in breast milk.


----------



## anteater

Yep, still breastfeeding, alongside baby-led weaning. That's reassuring, thank you.


----------



## mommyof3co

We don't vaccinate and my kids go swimming...they do absolutely everything any other child does


----------



## mushmummybear

My little one went swimming at 5 weeks old health visitior said it was fine and the vaccinations didnt make a differeance to how old they had to be to swim its when ever you feel ready to take them :) hope this kinda helped

MushMummybears x


----------

